# My 8month old cocker spaniel keeps eating poo!



## Charchar (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi I really hope someone can help! My cocker spaniel is 8 months old and since a bad tummy several months ago he has been addicted to hunting out and eating his and other dogs poo. I have taken him to the vet who said it is not a nutritional problem and it is behavioural issue that he should grow out of but it is becoming embarrassing when out walking. Sometimes he sees another dog do a poo and runs over to eat it! I have tried muzzling him but he gets it through the muzzle! I have tried leave with a treat but when he finds a good bit nothing will stop him. I have tried shouting at him but that seems to make him eat it faster! I have tried ignoring it but he comes back stinking of poo! Apart from that he is a fantastic dog who has learnt well and has great recall, sit, stay, etc etc. I watch him in our garden and pick up his poo as soon as he has done it to avoid temptation but sometimes we miss it. Please please can someone offer me a new suggestion! I feel begrudged to lead walk him as he has loads of energy and struggles burning it on the lead. Thank you!


----------



## Charchar (Dec 28, 2011)

Charchar said:


> Hi I really hope someone can help! My cocker spaniel is 8 months old and since a bad tummy several months ago he has been addicted to hunting out and eating his and other dogs poo. I have taken him to the vet who said it is not a nutritional problem and it is behavioural issue that he should grow out of but it is becoming embarrassing when out walking. Sometimes he sees another dog do a poo and runs over to eat it! I have tried muzzling him but he gets it through the muzzle! I have tried leave with a treat but when he finds a good bit nothing will stop him. I have tried shouting at him but that seems to make him eat it faster! I have tried ignoring it but he comes back stinking of poo! Apart from that he is a fantastic dog who has learnt well and has great recall, sit, stay, etc etc. I watch him in our garden and pick up his poo as soon as he has done it to avoid temptation but sometimes we miss it. Please please can someone offer me a new suggestion! I feel begrudged to lead walk him as he has loads of energy and struggles burning it on the lead. Thank you!


By the way this is causing him tummy problems after he eats a poo his stools become runny. We worm him regularly. Thanks!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had this problem so can't really advise, but what about putting his lead on and taking him in the other direction as soon as you see another dog squatting down? You would need to be very vigilant, but it is all I can think of.

Of course it doesn't help that people still leave their dogs' poo about which we often don't see till the last minute.

As you say, you are stopping him eating his own by clearing it straight away. This won't be a popular suggestion, I don't suppose, but you could take a pot of strong pepper out with you and sprinkle it on any left about.


----------



## Charchar (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes I didn't realise how many people don't pick it up! I've tried different walks but he always seems to find some. It's a good idea about the pepper but he always finds it before we do! It's a difficult problem I know. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Charchar said:


> Yes I didn't realise how many people don't pick it up! I've tried different walks but he always seems to find some. It's a good idea about the pepper but he always finds it before we do! It's a difficult problem I know. Thanks for your suggestion!


It is a case of walking with your eyes firmly fixed on the ground! I tend to be on the look out most of the time because I really don't want mine sniffing it too much, and you never know what else they may find.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but the pepper is definitely what I would try. Or curry powder, something really obnoxious!

If it was just his own waste he was eating it would not be nearly so difficult.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo is exactly the same, although he has never eaten his own poo or run over to another dog 'in the act'. He has, to some extent, grown out of it - he used to eat every single bit he could find, now only eats a bit here and there. I can get him to 'leave it' if I see it first, but I often don't.

What I have found works best in our case is actually ignoring the behaviour. I found that any shouting, or distraction with a toy (which worked beautifully) actually increased the behaviour as they are both forms of attention and I am pretty sure that Kilo now does it as an attention seeking behaviour (probably didn't start out as one, but my errors have made it into one I think) - he will find some and look at me, then eat it. If I don't acknowledge what he is about to do and just carry on walking then 9 times out of 10 it is now left; if I start to walk over to put his lead on and take him away or do anything else he gobbles it up quickly. I also find it hard not to become angry and frustrated with the behaviour, as I do know it is natural to a dog, but if I show any emotion about it, it is a battle lost for the rest of the walk!!

What I do know is that I hadn't realised quite how much poo was not picked up until I had a dog that went to such pains to seek it out :mad5::mad5:.


----------



## Charchar (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for that response! I probably have made it worse than it could have been as I can't help getting angry about it. I think I will try again to ignore it and see if that will work. Like you say, it is a shock to realise there is so much poo left not picked up. If I see anyone doing it I will be sure to let them know my opinions! Charlie makes it more frustrating as he is such a lovely and obedient dog apart from this. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Charchar said:


> Thanks for that response! I probably have made it worse than it could have been as I can't help getting angry about it. I think I will try again to ignore it and see if that will work. Like you say, it is a shock to realise there is so much poo left not picked up. If I see anyone doing it I will be sure to let them know my opinions! Charlie makes it more frustrating as he is such a lovely and obedient dog apart from this. Thanks again for your help


I know exactly what you mean, I think my frustration stems from the fact that I worry about health implications as well and also that he will listen to everything else on a walk; it is his only behaviour that I really do not like. It is tricky as I have to be very conscious even over my body language when I am ignoring the poo eating as, if Kilo even gets a hint of my interest, he will eat it. Occasionally he will start to eat some and if he gets no response from me, just abandons his effort - which tells me that it is purely for attention!!

As well as growing out of the dog poo eating, he is also not nearly as bad for every other kind of poo as well (although somehow other animals' poo doesn't seem so disgusting to me!!). He has become a little more discerning as he has got slightly older - I just hope he grows out of the dog poo thing entirely.


----------



## sam3786 (Jun 30, 2011)

Try an extending lead every time he starts to eat it tell him leave it while using the lead to redirect him away. Once he gets the hang of the leave it command he should do it without the lead. Goodluck


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sam3786 said:


> Try an extending lead every time he starts to eat it tell him leave it while using the lead to redirect him away. Once he gets the hang of the leave it command he should do it without the lead. Goodluck


They are savvy though aren't they? On a lead, Kilo will leave all of it when asked (or actually shows no interest in it) as he knows I can redirect him. Off lead he knows I can't immediately redirect him. Also, he will leave it when asked to when offlead if I see it first...if not...it can be eaten!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah, they do that. And the more you react, the more they do it. 
Play with the dog more, and ignore the poo eating. He`ll grow out of it if you don`t make it a huge game.


----------



## Charchar (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes they are savvy! No poo eating on the lead. And he also leaves it if I see it first but a lot of the time it is well hidden. When he has started eating it and I say leave he ignores me. It's like he thinks the taste out weighs any punishment or reward! I am going to try the ignoring thing which will take all my efforts and see how it goes. Thanks all!


----------

